# Rigid Audio releases SYNFERNO for KONTAKT 5



## rigidaudio (Apr 24, 2016)

Rigid Audio releases SYNFERNO, a cinematic sound module for KONTAKT 5.









Main features:


300 preset kits that guarantee instant inspiration
1200 24 bit host-synced loops totalling 3 GB
central mixing section with 2x parametric EQ per part
seperate EDIT, FX and SEQUENCER pages
comprehensive effects section with 4x convolution reverb
polyphonic timestretching, MIDI hotkeys
intelligent part and kit randomization
per-part step sequencer with sample and loop offset
awesome editing and sound-shaping capabilities
mix and match loops for endless possibilities
fully ACIDized WAV loops ready for any DAW
100% royalty-free



Order Link: https://www.kontakthub.com/product/synferno/

Thanks!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 24, 2016)

What a great promotion. Cool instrument. Compliments.


----------



## mac (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks well thought out, nice job! So does each of the 4 _channels _have its own selection of 300 loops you can choose to load? Also, can you change the key of each loop?


----------



## rigidaudio (Apr 24, 2016)

mac said:


> Looks well thought out, nice job! So does each of the 4 _channels _have its own selection of 300 loops you can choose to load? Also, can you change the key of each loop?



Thanks! Yes, each channel "features" its own set of 300 different loops. You can play the keys chromatically (transposed). You can also adjust the semi tuning for each part. Is that what you mean?


----------



## rigidaudio (Apr 24, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> What a great promotion. Cool instrument. Compliments.



Thanks very much!


----------



## mac (Apr 24, 2016)

rigidaudio said:


> Thanks! Yes, each channel "features" its own set of 300 different loops. You can play the keys chromatically (transposed). You can also adjust the semi tuning for each part. Is that what you mean?



Thats what I mean, thanks  Are there any walkthrough vids online?


----------



## rigidaudio (Apr 24, 2016)

mac said:


> Thats what I mean, thanks  Are there any walkthrough vids online?



Currently not, but these are planned!


----------



## rigidaudio (Apr 25, 2016)

Just did a nother audio demo - showcasing the versatility of the sounds in Synferno.


----------



## rigidaudio (May 5, 2016)

Also now available for everyone : SYNFERNO LITE - cinematic sound module. Available for currently $12. (50% OFF!)

More info and ordering:
http://www.sampleism.com/rigidaudio/synferno-lite


----------



## rigidaudio (May 6, 2016)

http://www.producerspot.com/synferno-cinematic-kontakt-library-by-rigid-audio

Producerspot.com has just reviewed Synferno


----------



## rigidaudio (May 8, 2016)

An in-depth SYNFERNO walkthrough / tutorial video has just been put online. Be sure to check it out!


----------



## rigidaudio (May 15, 2016)

We are launching a 24-hour FLASH SALE. You can save up to *75%* on selected products:

LINK: http://www.sampleism.com/rigidaudio

This offer ends on Monday the 16th, 23:59:59 GMT.


----------



## Fleer (May 15, 2016)

Did they first raise list prices so as to advertise a higher discount? IIRC that PadStation was £9.99 list, not £19.99, and you could get it for £3 when it was launched a few months ago. Seems interesting, though, although only 16-bit, whereas Synferno is 24-bit.


----------



## rigidaudio (May 16, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Did they first raise list prices so as to advertise a higher discount? IIRC that PadStation was £9.99 list, not £19.99, and you could get it for £3 when it was launched a few months ago. Seems interesting, though, although only 16-bit, whereas Synferno is 24-bit.



Yes, we´ve raised the prices for some products about a month ago. Correct, Padstation has "only" 16 bit samples. But that doesn´t make it bad in any way.


----------



## Fleer (May 16, 2016)

Thanks, RigidAudio. You make great stuff indeed, these pads sound wonderful. Would love to have them 24-bit like that amazing Synferno though


----------



## rigidaudio (May 16, 2016)

@Fleer: Thanks  I understand. The next pad-rompler will have 24 bit samples all the way, promised.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 17, 2016)

I am a receiver of the Sampleism newsletter, but the product "Synferno" is not available. 
When I log in to my "Sampleism" account I can purchase the "Synferno Lite" but the full version of "Synferno" is not visible.


----------



## rigidaudio (May 17, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> I am a receiver of the Sampleism newsletter, but the product "Synferno" is not available.
> When I log in to my "Sampleism" account I can purchase the "Synferno Lite" but the full version of "Synferno" is not visible.



Hi Lucky909091,

Synferno is available here: https://www.kontakthub.com/product/synferno/


----------



## lucky909091 (May 17, 2016)

Yes. This is the product site of "Synferno" full verion that I could not find anymore when I was clicking within the Sampleism-site.
Thank you very much for the direct link.


----------



## rigidaudio (May 17, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Yes. This is the product site of "Synferno" full verion that I could not find anymore when I was clicking within the Sampleism-site.
> Thank you very much for the direct link.



You´re welcome


----------



## Fleer (May 30, 2016)

The new Padstation 2 is out, with more samples at 24-bit.
Here's hoping RigidAudio would do a relaunch at £3 like he did the first time


----------



## rigidaudio (Jun 21, 2016)

Rigid Audio is currently running a summer sale @ sampleism.com. 
You can get each product for *50% off* ! This deal ends on the 21th of June 2016!

Head over to http://www.sampleism.com/rigidaudio for details!

New Product: TROPICAL BREEZE VOL.1 for KONTAKT


----------

